# Expecting FedEx delivery from Alabama?



## Hooked (28/11/21)

*Alabama cops found hundreds of FedEx packages in ravine, and it's unclear how they ended up there*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/hundreds-fedex-packages-tossed-in-ravine-alabama-police-2021-11
27 Nov. 2021

300-400 FedEx packages were found in a ravine in Blount County, Alabama.
The sheriff's office reported that FedEx dispatched drivers on Thanksgiving to retrieve the packages.
It's still not clear how the packages ended up in the ditch.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

